# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Shuhet sopranoja e mirënjohur Nina Mula

## Albo

*Shuhet sopranoja e mirënjohur Nina Mula* 

Sopranoja, Nina Mula ndahet nga jeta në moshën 80 vjeçare nga një sëmundje e rëndë.
Nina Mula ka lindur në 23 nëntor të vitit 1931 në Rusi. Kur ishte 18 vjeç artistja ruse Irina Maslenikova e dëgjoi të interpretonte në skenën e teatrit dhe i propozoi të konkuronte në Konservatorin e Moskës.
Ajo konkuroi dhe fitoi konkursin. Këte fitore, Nina Mula e ka konsideruar si fitoren e saj të parë që i hapi një dritare dhe që realizoi një ëndërr të pabesueshme.
Më pas kryen edhe një kualifikim pasuniversitar pranë Konservatorit të Moskës. Në vitet e studimeve, Nina njohu bashkëshortin e saj Avni Mulën.
Pas mbarimit të kursit, në vitin 1957, emërohet soliste pranë Teatrit të Operas dhe Baletit, ku punoi deri në daljen e saj në pension në vitin 1976.
Vetëm gjashtë muaj pasi kishte ardhur në TKOB, Ninës iu besua roli i Jolantës në veprën me të njëjtin titull të Çajkovskit. Një shfaqje kjo që e afirmoi duke marrë më pas shumë kryerole deri në mesin e viteve 1970.
Në vitin 1958, me partner bashkëshortin, Nina interpretoi rolin e Rozinës në operën Berberi i Seviljes me pas interpretoi në Pranverën e Tish Daisë. Nina Mula mbahen mend për rolet e saj në operat Evgeni Onjegini, Madam Batërflaj, Dasma e Figaros e më pas, i trokiti fati të luante pikërisht ajo Mikaelën në operën Karmen. Pak vite më vonë pati rolin e Mrikës në veprën me të njëjtin titull të Jakovës dhe atë të Donikës në premierën e operës Skënderbeu.
Në 80-vjetorin e saj të lindjes, sopranoja Mula ka pohuar se i ka ngelur peng dhe do donte të interpretonte "Toskën", "Trovatore" pse jo dhe "Luçia di Lamermmor". Ajo ende edhe sot emocionohet kur kalon pranë TKOB-së, salla e të cilit i ka falur shumë emocione dhe duartrokitje të publikut.
Ajo u largua nga skena në moshën 45-vjeçare, ndërkohë që do të kishte dashur të qëndronte më gjatë për të realizuar të tjera role. Për aktivitetin e saj Nina Mula është nderuar me shumë çmime, medalje e tituj, si Urdhrin Naim Frashëri të klasit të II, titullin Artiste e Merituar, çmimin e parë në Festivalin e Romancës si dhe titullin Mjeshtre e Madhe e Punës.

Klan

----------


## Albo

*Shuhet Nina Mula, muza e Valsit të lumturisë*

*Ndahet nga jeta në moshën 80-vjeçare sopranoja.*

Një muaj më parë sopranoja festoi me kolegë e miq përvjetorin e saj të lindjes.
Plot një muaj më parë ajo takoi për herë të fundit kolegët, miqtë, të ftuarit. Ishte një përvjetor lindjeje, por paskësh qenë edhe një lamtumirë. Të paktën iku e qetë sepse mundi të përshëndoshej me të gjithë. Nuk do tu mbetet peng as institucioneve, të cilat ia bënë nderet sa qe gjallë. Dje në mëngjes, në moshën 80-vjeçare, u nda nga jeta sopranoja e madhe shqiptare, Nina Mula. Bashkëshortja e baritonit dhe kompozitorit Avni Mula dhe nëna e një prej sopranove më të njohura në arenën botërore, Nina Mula, dha frymën e fundit pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë gati njëvjeçare. Një muaj më parë, me rastin e 80-vjetorit të saj, Teatri Kombëtar i Operës dhe Baletit organizoi një aktivitet festiv, ku u ndanë kujtime, mbresa nga një punë e gjatë. Në këtë takim të fundit sopranoja u shfaq e lodhur, syve të kaltër u kishte humbur shkëlqimi dhe gazi i përhershëm dhe në buzë nuk i lodronte batuta, me atë shqipen e saj me ngjyrime ruse. Por, teksa shihte të ishte e rrethuar nga aq shumë njerëz të dashur, ndihej paksa më e fortë. Një tjetër nderim iu bë sopranos gjatë festivalit operistik Marie Kraja, ku u nda një çmim me emrin e saj, dhënë nga fondacioni Hi Class. Ky çmim do ti jepet çdo vit këngëtarëve të rinj lirikë, duke kujtuar në këtë mënyrë dhe një nga zërat më të mëdhenj të operistikes shqiptare. Pas publikimit të lajmit për shuarjen e sopranos, familjes Mula i mbërritën mesazhe ngushëllimi nga Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi, kryetarja e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, kreu i PS-së, Edi Rama etj.

*Sopranoja* 

Nina Mula (Odjankova) lindi në Rusi, por pjesën më të madhe të jetës së saj e kaloi në Shqipëri, fillimisht në Shkodër e mandej në Tiranë, ku veç dashurisë së bashkëshortit fitoi edhe emër si soprano e Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit. Pas mbarimit të Shkollës Pedagogjike në qytetin e lindjes, në Izhevski, në vitin 1950 kreu studimet e larta për kanto pranë Konservatorit P.I.Tchaikovsky në Moskë deri në vitin 1955, ku më pas kreu edhe një kualifikim pasuniversitar pranë. Në Shqipëri do të vinte në vitin 1957 dhe shumë shpejt do të emërohej soliste pranë TKOB-it në Tiranë. Në pension doli më herët nga çe mendonte, qysh në vitin 1976, por ndërkohë iu kushtua mësimdhënies. Prej vitit 1965 punoi si pedagoge e jashtme pranë Institutit të Lartë të Arteve, duke kaluar nëpër duar emrat më në zë të operistikes shqiptare sot. Gjatë aktivitetit të saj në TOB ka realizuar me shumë sukses një numër të madh rolesh kryesorë nga operat e kompozitorëve shqiptarë dhe nga literaturë botërore, po gjithashtu edhe një sërë koncertesh me një repertor të pasur dhe të larmishëm si brenda vendit, ashtu edhe jashtë Shqipërisë, si në Çekosllovaki, Rusi, Lituani, Ukrainë, Letoni etj. Disa nga rolet janë ai i Rosinës në operën Il Barbiere di Seviglia, 1958, Norina në operën Don Pasquale, 1959, Drita në operën Pranvera, 1960, Tatjana në operën Eugenji Onjegin, 1961 Olimbia, opera Lulja e Kujtimit, 1961, Susana, opera Le nozze di Figaro, 1962, Michaela, opera Carmen, 1962, Leila tek Peshkatarët e Perlave, 1964, Violeta tek La Traviata, 1964 dhe 1972, Neda tek Pagliacci, 1964, Borëbardha në operën Borëbardha 1964, Gilda tek verdiania Rigoletto 1964, Mrika në operën Mrika, Mimi në operën La Boheme 1971, Donika tek  Skënderbeu, 1968 etj. Për aktivitetin e saj Nina Mula është nderuar me shumë çmime, medalje e tituj, ndër të cilët me Urdhrin Naim Frashëri të klasit të II, titullin Artiste e merituar, titullin Mjeshtër i madh i punës.

*Topi: Humbëm një soprano të shquar*

Skena shqiptare dhe arti operistik shqiptar humbën sopranon e talentuar dhe të shquar ndër vite për origjinalitetin dhe temperamentin artistik, por edhe një njeri tepër të dashur, të drejtpërdrejtë e të sinqertë. Kështu u shpreh në mesazhin e tij ngushëllues për familjen Mula, Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi. Presidenti ka vlerësuar se në panteonin e personaliteteve me një kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm për artin shqiptar, Nina Mula do të mbetet e skalitur si një grua fisnike, e cila me veçoritë e jashtëzakonshme vokale, me sharmin dhe individualitetin artistik dhe me përkushtimin ndaj profesionit, bëri për vete zemrat e publikut shqiptar.

*Rama: Pa Ninën sdo te kishim yje operistikë
*
Edhe kreu i PS-së, Edi Rama, ka përcjellë ngushëllimet e tij për familjen Mula dhe hidhërimin për ndarjen nga jeta të sopranos së njohur Nina Mula. Këtë e ka bërë përmes profilit të tij në rrjetin social Twitter. Pa Nina Mulën sdo kishim Inva Mulën dhe të tjera yje të vokalit operistik shqiptar. Një grua e pedagoge e admirueshme. U prehtë në paqe, shkruan Rama.

*Topalli: Humbëm muzën e Valsit të lumturisë*

Edhe kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli, i shprehu dje ngushëllimet familjes Mula për humbjen e sopranos Nina Mula.Sot e gjithë Shqipëria humbi muzën e Valsit të lumturisë, artisten e madhe me të cilën është krenuar dhe do të krenohet gjithnjë. Arti shqiptar humbi sopranon me një zë të rrallë. Zëri i saj heshti sot, por ky zë mbetet i pavdekshëm, sepse Nina do të mbahet mend përjetë me admirim si artistja me gjak rus, që e deshi aq shumë Shqipërinë e shqiptarët, dashuri të cilën e përcolli me aq emocion përmes vokalit të saj të mrekullueshëm. Nina u nda sot nga ne, por la pas një pasuri të madhe muzikore, unike siç ishte ajo vetë, thuhej ndër të tjera në mesazhin e kryetares së Kuvendit.

*Kujtime të Nina Mulës
Fëmijëria në sytë e saj*

Babai gjatë gjithë kohës së luftës ka ardhur vetëm pak herë në shtëpi. Unë e vëllai i madh, German, kishim barrën e rëndë të ndihmonim familjen, ndërsa nëna, Klaudia, kujdesej për shtëpinë dhe rritjen e fëmijëve, pra të gjithë punonim dhe administronim shtëpinë dykatëshe me oborrin e saj të madh. Në kohën e luftës, në familjen tonë, erdhën refugjatë nga qytete të ndryshme si Moska, Kievi, Leningradi. Kishte invalidë e të plagosur të cilët kishin nevojë për shërbimet tona. Më vonë, gradualisht, filloi rënia ekonomike dhe kishte shumë mangësi në ushqime. Hanim çtë gjenim, vetëm për të jetuar. Në Majin e 1945-ës, dëgjonim lajmet çdo 5 minuta. E mbaj ende mend rrahjen e çekiçit te porta e shtëpisë kur babai erdhi nga uzina dhe solli një flamur. Akoma edhe sot e kujtoj atë gëzim, u ndeva krenare. Filloi beteja për rindërtimin e vendit. Në 1946, nëna ime vdiq në moshën 43- vjeçare nga një sëmundje e rëndë. Atëherë mungonte gjithçka, edhe penicilina. Humbja e nënës ishte tronditëse. Ndërkohë dy motrat u martuan ndërsa unë mbeta me babain dhe dy vëllezërit. Vazhdoja ndërkaq shkollën por mbaja edhe barrën e shtëpisë. Pas dy vitesh humba edhe babain, Aleksandër. Kështu vazhdova të jetoj me vëllezërit, me pensionin e babait.

*Zëri si dhuratë"* 

Një ditë, në qytetin tonë erdhi artistja e popullit Irina Maslenikova. Mësuesja ime, duke pasur besim në talentin tim, i kërkoi artistes së madhe të më dëgjonte në studion e teatrit. Pasi këndova, më pyeti se me cilin pedagog kisha studiuar. Iu përgjigja: Në mënyrë autodidakte. Isha 18 vjeç atëherë. Mbas një pauze, më tha: Në moshën tënde unë bërtisja, ndërsa ti këndon. Ke dëshirë të konkurrosh në Konservatorin e Moskës?. Jo,  i thashë,  jam pa prindër dhe kam në mbikëqyrje vëllezërit e mi. Me përpjekjen e saj, por edhe të vëllait të madh, që gjithashtu insistoi, u nisa me tren për në Moskë. Fitova konkursin, e para fitore e jetës sime. U hap një dritare, u realizua një ëndërr e pabesueshme.

*Takimet e para me Avniun në Moskë*

Në vitet e studimeve Nina njohu shumë shqiptarë. Një ndër tyre (pa dyshim më i rëndësishmi) ishte edhe Avniu, me të cilin bisedonin e ndihmonin njëri-tjetrin. Një ditë, në zhurmat e studentëve nëpër shkallët e shkollës, ajo e takon e i kërkon ndihmë. I duhej një zë i fuqishëm për veprën e Paliaços që grupi i saj do të vinte në skenë. Ai tregohet i disponueshëm, ndërsa fill pas kësaj nisën të pëshpëriteshin fjalët e para se mes tyre duhet të kishte diçka, ndryshe pjesa nuk mund të ishte luajtur aq mirë. Nuk e kishim menduar atë që ndodhi. Fati të hedh aty ku se pret. Dashuria nuk njeh kufij e gëzimet dhe vuajtjet janë brenda saj, tregon më vonë Nina.
Pak kohë më vonë u shpall fejesa, ndërsa Nina u pagëzua si Nusja pa duvak. E bashkë me kurorën e martesës erdhi edhe diplomimi i secilit, për pasojë, plane të reja duheshin thurur.
Marrë nga libri i Mustafa Gërcaliut, Midis dy dashurive.

ALMA MILE
Panorama

----------


## Brari

Lindi ne Rusi..thon gazetat..

Po ku or gazetare?

ne cqytet a fshat e cilen krahine..

Ngushllime familjes !

----------


## drague

u prehte ne paqe diva.

nje nene e bashkeshorte e mrekullueshme.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Ngushllimet më të sinqerta familjes Mula !
U preht në paqë Zonja Nina Mula !

----------

